# ferret intro?



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

so I have two ferrets weasel my big squishy neuterd polecat hob and slinky his albino brother both 18 months.recently I was given a albino Jill who I named jillybean shes not spayed. anyway I introduced them and all was fine for the first day. next day jillybean grabbed weasel by the scruff shook him and he was squealing and terrified she also did it to slinky both for no reason. I've noticed she is also in heat and is booked in for the Jill jab I wanted to know could this be y she is so moody? would she calm down after the jab and a spay? I want them to all live together but she keeps attacking them? any ideas? both my boys r neuterd and friendly

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pixierock said:


> so I have two ferrets weasel my big squishy neuterd polecat hob and slinky his albino brother both 18 months.recently I was given a albino Jill who I named jillybean shes not spayed. anyway I introduced them and all was fine for the first day. next day jillybean grabbed weasel by the scruff shook him and he was squealing and terrified she also did it to slinky both for no reason. I've noticed she is also in heat and is booked in for the Jill jab I wanted to know could this be y she is so moody? would she calm down after the jab and a spay? I want them to all live together but she keeps attacking them? any ideas? both my boys r neuterd and friendly
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Im pretty new to ferrets myself but from what Ive been told when they are in season they do get grumpy, due to the flood of hormones. She will have a desire to be mated and might be getting frustrated that they arent mating with her too.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you. I hope it is just that. I've never had a jill before so this is all new to me I've always had but she was small and cute so I fell in love lol although shes not so 'cute' anymore with terrorising my boys. do you know how long after the jab they can be spayed? IM guessing her hormones wont settle down for a while after?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pixierock said:


> thank you. I hope it is just that. I've never had a jill before so this is all new to me I've always had but she was small and cute so I fell in love lol although shes not so 'cute' anymore with terrorising my boys. do you know how long after the jab they can be spayed? IM guessing her hormones wont settle down for a while after?
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


They can be spayed when they are in season as far as I know, Gracie was just starting her season when she was spayed. How old is Jellybean? there is a lot of thought nowadays that spaying an immature animal can increase the risk of adrenal when they are older, although that evidence is from the states where the ferrets are a lot less healthy being mainly from ferret farms where they are neutered at a few weeks old and bred using artificial lights to bring the jills into season more often than is natural so I dont know accurate the information is.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

shes about 2 and been bred from before as far as I no. I've rung around vets and not many deal with vets in my area. I'd rather jus get her spayed get it all done. so if anyone in Kent knows a ferret friendly vet who will spay in season let me know?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

with ferrets not vets lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully DKDREAM will be on before long to confirm that its ok to spay in season , hes the person I turn to for all things ferret . 
This site has a list of ferret friendly vets, you have to click on 'other information' then 'vets' to find the list.
The British Ferret Club


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi  

welcome to the forum what thedogsmother says is true, it appears Grace was just spayed before she showed any signs of season (she must of been very close to starting) If Jellybean was my ferret I would get her the jill jab and then wait untill she went down fully (2-3 weeks) then book her to be spayed. 

Re the attacks of the boys - as thedogsmother rightly said some jills in season can be little moody madams, it could be she is frustrated that the males arent mating her or (most likely) she is just finding her place within the group, aslong as she isnt attacking him all the time and its just the odd squabble I would leave them to sort out who is boss, you may find Jellybean ends up being the boss.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

ok. thank you everyone I shall get her the jab and then spay her after. shall I leave the intro with the boys now until after shes been spayed etc to see if she calms down or not? I dont want them to fight and then ruin it for the future? ive never introduced another ferret into a group as I've had siblings. at the moment I gave seperated them for the time being and splitting letting out for a run and play with me around the house but its not ideal as my boys are a bit confused as y there are locked in when She's out and there not

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pixierock said:


> ok. thank you everyone I shall get her the jab and then spay her after. shall I leave the intro with the boys now until after shes been spayed etc to see if she calms down or not? I dont want them to fight and then ruin it for the future? ive never introduced another ferret into a group as I've had siblings. at the moment I gave seperated them for the time being and splitting letting out for a run and play with me around the house but its not ideal as my boys are a bit confused as y there are locked in when She's out and there not
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


is she just nipping the boys alittle bit? if so this is normal they need to establish who is boss, as she is an adult female and in a new home, she will try and be bossy she wont give in once she has found her place in the group things will settle.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

sometimea, she hisses at them and nips then latches on and shakes them I think they both make high pitched screatches till I put a end to it. it's not constant she snuggles up with them they lick her and sleep together then she goes all stressy at them lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pixierock said:


> sometimea, she hisses at them and nips then latches on and shakes them I think they both make high pitched screatches till I put a end to it. it's not constant she snuggles up with them they lick her and sleep together then she goes all stressy at them lol
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


sounds like she is hormonal if she didnt like them she wouldn't snuggle up with them, after you have her spayed you'll have to wait a while till her hormones die down. you could maybe let them play together in an open space though.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

yer thats what I was thinking. I hope shes not a ferret who hates other ferrets! I believe she lived with a male before she came to me. if it does turn out that she wont accept my boys could she be paired up with a kit? another Jill maybe? I hate seeing ferrets on there own I feel sorry for her in her cage

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pixierock said:


> yer thats what I was thinking. I hope shes not a ferret who hates other ferrets! I believe she lived with a male before she came to me. if it does turn out that she wont accept my boys could she be paired up with a kit? another Jill maybe? I hate seeing ferrets on there own I feel sorry for her in her cage
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


she should be fine with your 2 have you tried telling her off if she attacks them, pick her up and tell her no. if she hated your 2 she would be latching on and spinning and screaming and basically bullying them all the time.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

no I haven't but I will try it. also I was told today neutered ferrets are more prone to cancer. is this true? Im slightly concerned after hearing this :-(

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pixierock said:


> no I haven't but I will try it. also I was told today neutered ferrets are more prone to cancer. is this true? Im slightly concerned after hearing this :-(
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Im sure you know about Adrenal disease and the importance of correct lighting, but there is a study from USA that suggests that the sudden loss of hormones that is brought about by neutering can also cause adrenal. However ferrets in the USA are much more unhealthy generally, most are bred in ferret farms where the lighting is forced to keep the jills in season as much as possible. Their ferrets are also neutered when they are still babies (before 5 weeks) and the thought is that its early onset neutering that can increase the risk of adrenal. 
If your ferrets have the required 12 hours of total darkness in 24 hrs and are fed a decent diet then I think the risk from being neutered is minimal, the research would have to be done in the UK and on UK ferrets to be accurate anyway.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

ok thank you. yes I am aware of it and it does worry me as I dont know what age they where neuterd at seen as I've only had them a short time. I always make sure I cover them up when it gerd dark as there house ferrets and no playtime after dark even tho it's so hard not to get them out and hug them lol. there fed dry and fresh chicken wings and of cuts of raw meat when IM preparing my dinner an occasionam raw egg yolk and cat milk once a week or so.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

excuse the dreadful spelling my phone is terrible at auto correct

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I really wouldnt worry about them being poorly from being neutered though, youre doing all you can to keep them healthy. My two are house ferrets too, do you get the same looks of disbelief when you tell people they live indoors? More importantly though, we NEEEEEED piccies now please :biggrin:


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

yep lol but they dont smell to bad bless them. no problem but how can I share photos? IM new to this forum

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pixierock said:


> yep lol but they dont smell to bad bless them. no problem but how can I share photos? IM new to this forum
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


You can follow these instructions http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html but I think they just come up as thumbnail pics or you could do what a lot of people do instead and join a site such as photobucket, upload your photos onto there and copy/paste the IMG code onto your post, that way you get a bigger photo .


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to Flickr! not sure If this is how you do it but u should be able to see them. there's not one of jillybean as yet but will take one tomoz

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aww what a cute polecat  he looks like he has a bib.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

yer he does bless him. hes mummys fave ;-) but dont tell the others! lol. anyway jillybean has now been with the boys for two nights and days! no fighting just lots of playing and cuddles together although she does seem to prefer weasel to slinky. slinky is probably to layed back for her to be honest as she loves a good roll about and so does weasel where as slinky has a little play a quick cuddle with me and a mooch about round the room for half hour before he takes himself to bed lol. I've totally fallen in love with silver ferrets, definitely got the ferret bug now

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

